# vaccinations



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

hi, so we are finally collecting our new puppy this Friday. Do you guys think it would be better to get his first lot of vaccinations done straight away or to wait a while.He will be 8 weeks. thanks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How exciting!!m- have you got everything ready? 
I don't see why you can't get them done straight away - obviously it will be the weekend when you bring him home, why not ring up now and make an appt ready for some time on Monday?
That way he will be kind of used to his new home, and family if you settle him in over the weekend and it won't be too much for him to take it all in.
What's his name? What colour is he?? 
You must post a pic when you can x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> How exciting!!m- have you got everything ready?
> I don't see why you can't get them done straight away - obviously it will be the weekend when you bring him home, why not ring up now and make an appt ready for some time on Monday?
> That way he will be kind of used to his new home, and family if you settle him in over the weekend and it won't be too much for him to take it all in.
> What's his name? What colour is he??
> You must post a pic when you can x


I made an appointment for the day after my two came home. And they got shots right away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

i'm excited but also very nervous - we had another puppy in October that sadly became ill and wasin the vets after 2 nights with us and then very sadly died a week later. So I'm pretty anxious! The last puppy I got his injections done straight away on the same day and part of me wonders if that was right! I've brought everything new in case of any germs! This one is a creamy colour and has a really nice wavy coat! It looks like we are going to call him Buddy, but my children are still arguing!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arc said:


> i'm excited but also very nervous - we had another puppy in October that sadly became ill and wasin the vets after 2 nights with us and then very sadly died a week later. So I'm pretty anxious! The last puppy I got his injections done straight away on the same day and part of me wonders if that was right! I've brought everything new in case of any germs! This one is a creamy colour and has a really nice wavy coat! It looks like we are going to call him Buddy, but my children are still arguing!!


Oh I remember this now, that must of been very very sad for you all
I really don't think you would have a trauma like that again, you were very unlucky and I'm sure it was nothing That you did that caused the tragedy - try not to worry too much as it will spoil the enjoyment of the new puppy, I'm sure that's much easier said than done.
I love the name buddy, that's. cool poo name xx


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

yes, you are probably right! I think I'll make the appointment for Monday! Do you know what the schedule is for vaccinations? Do they have to wait 2 or 4 weeks between the first and second lot? and they are ok to go to the loo in the garden aren't they? Sorry for the questions!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arc said:


> yes, you are probably right! I think I'll make the appointment for Monday! Do you know what the schedule is for vaccinations? Do they have to wait 2 or 4 weeks between the first and second lot? and they are ok to go to the loo in the garden aren't they? Sorry for the questions!


Ask as many as you like!
Mine were 4 weeks later so they were just 12 / 13 weeks when they had their first "big" outing, as you have to wait a week after the second shot.
Buddy will be fine to go in the garden for toilet, you just have to make sure they don't go where any unvaccinated dogs may have been, like parks & playing fields or local woods etc. buddy can go to these places as long as he is carried 
He just mustn't go on the ground in these areas until fully vaccinated x


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

Great! Thank you. That's what I thought but my Dad, who's old school, keeps saying he can't go out anywhere!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

A lot of puppies get their first vaccinations whilst still at the breeders so the earlier the better I would say, just ring your chosen vet for a chat and I expect they will book in for the first and second lot of jabs. It also depends on the vet and area as to how long they can go out after the second lot, some say 1 week, some 10 days and some 2 weeks. Until then try to do visits carrying pup around which really helps them get used to things like traffic etc, also you can visit friends or family with dogs that are fully vaccinated for more doggy socialisation.


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you! Maybe I should try and take him Saturday?! Ill phone the vets tomorrow and see what they say! Wasn't sure if you shoukd wait a week before getting the jabs to give him a chance to settle?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm not sure, mine had had their first at the breeder. I suppose you are worried in case it's too much for the pup to move away from his litter and have vaccinations at the same time. He will probably be ok for his vaccination within a few days. They settle in quite quickly. You don't really want to stall it, socialising is very important as you probably know. I would call the vet nurse, they are very good with advice and will probably let you know if they have puppy socialisation running while you complete the vaccinations.

What an exciting time, enjoy your bundle.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How old will 'maybe Buddy' be when you bring him home?
My vet is a big fan of 10 weeks for the first jab and 12 weeks for the second - but I've had dogs done at 8 and 10 weeks...
I'd ring your vet surgery and have a chat. I'm sure that they will be very sympathetic and supportive after all that you have been through and they will help you to do the right thing.
Also talk to your breeder because she will also have an opinion.
Your pup will be fine to go out in your garden and meet any of your friend's dogs which have had their vaccinations if they are pup friendly and can come to visit. Normally the vet advises a week to 10 days after the second vaccination before going out for walks with your pup on the ground. Obviously you can carry him when you are going out and about.
Looking forward to hearing lots of happy stories about your pup


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe 'Buddy' will be 8 weeks and 2 days old! Yes, I'm worried about causing him stress as the previous puppy's problem was maybe aggravated by leaving his litter and stress. It's all maybes and ifs but I really want to get it right!I will speak to the breeder and see what she says as well.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

As others say, I would have a chat with your vet and find out what they would do. 

We got Gandhi at 8 weeks and 4 days on the Thursday and he had his first vaccination at 9 weeks and 1 day on the Monday so we had a few days in between.

He then had his second lot at 12 weeks and so was able to go on the ground at 13 weeks.

A cockapoo puppy is small and light so very easy to carry around to socialise at that age before full protection. We didn't put him down anywhere other than our friends' houses and their gardens. We carried him out every day in his carrier (see photo) to see new things (also has a strap at the back to put the seatbelt through so it keeps him in place in the car). He started to really like the carrier and jump in when he knew we were going out and I think he felt nice and safe in there when we were out and about, so I don't think it was a problem at all that he couldn't be put down til 13 weeks. 

You always feel better once knowing they are protected though.

Here we are at the pub (he is attached in there by a length of fabric that's part of the carrier that hooks onto his collar, even though it doesn't look like it!):











The only other thing that I can think of that has been a health thing we've had to consider which is off topic but a good tip: puppies eat everything, so before he comes home have a check in your garden for any plants that are toxic to dogs so you can remove them before he comes.

There is also a list somewhere round here of foods that can be toxic, which we printed out and stuck on the fridge because it's always good to know.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> As others say, I would have a chat with your vet and find out what they would do.
> 
> We got Gandhi at 8 weeks and 4 days on the Thursday and he had his first vaccination at 9 weeks and 1 day on the Monday so we had a few days in between.
> 
> ...


Aw look at him. Glad he liked the carrier - Nina still loves hers!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Aw look at him. Glad he liked the carrier - Nina still loves hers!


Gandhi dug a hole in the base about a week ago and so has now moved on to the Clix car harness. Getting rid of it is going to feel like throwing out a baby cot or something!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't throw it out, keep it for number two pup!

I just love responsible pet owners like you. If only every dog could have as loving, caring and diligent a family!


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow that is such a cool carrier. He looks so proud!! I need one of those  I'm going to talk to the vet tomorrow and see what they say. Was only going to let him on the patio in the garden so he won't be able to eat anything! As he gets bigger I'm sure I'll get braver with him! Thank you for all the advice


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

Found the carrier on amazon!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh great  I think there are a few different sizes if I remember - we got the L, as recommended by RuthMill who we found out about it from also on this forum!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Don't throw it out, keep it for number two pup!


Haha, Gandhi is everything we want  (But if I was going to get poo #2 they would at least get an unshredded car carrier)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, it was a literal hole then, I thought you meant a metaphorical hole!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper had her first set of shots before she left the breeders. We didn't pick her up until about 8 weeks. I believe she got her 1st shots at about 6-7 weeks and was given the okay to go home to us. When I knew she was coming home I schedule our vet to come out to our place. She put her on the schedule for 3 weeks out from the 1st set of shots. Our vet is a mobile vet, so was able to avoid bringing Piper around other dogs until my vet gave the "okay" to let her in confined places with other dogs. She was around "dogs" but only 1-2 at a time and dogs I knew their history.

Congrats on your knew dog.... Sorry about the lasted one, that was bad luck. I would have been hart broken also if that happen to us.


----------

